# Finding line after yard reno



## sportster (9 mo ago)

I had to terminate the side yard irrigation line (3 heads) after we had our swimming pool put in. Is there any way that I could locate the supply line so that I could tie back into it or am I better just digging a new run?

I have a valve box in the yard where I stopped the supply line and wiring (was another valve box but pool took that area). There was about a 10' section of pipe that was removed. It is about 25' to the first head from the box.

Thanks


----------



## sportster (9 mo ago)

So its appearing to me that I need to just run a new supply line. I didn't think anyone would have any tricks on finding the old line but I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

A private utility locator told me once that they can fish a wire in the pipe and trace it that way. Maybe call a local guy to see if they can do it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=private+utility+locating+near+me


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

At my job we dig a lot on old properties. We always get the 811 cleared and check with land and home owner. But we always do what we call "witch" the path. It's just two 24 inch brazing rods that are bent at a 90* degree at the last 6 inches. Hold it in your hands just enough right to where they can't freely swing but loose enough to to slightly move. Then walk the yard where you think the line might be and the rods will cross when you get above the line. The rods usually cross over disturbed soil, which is usually where an unknown line is. You look dumb doing it, like bugs bunny in the desert looking for water. But we have found many unknown and unmarked lines this way. Not sure what the technical term is but the old man who taught/showed me called it "witching". If you can't find or have brazing rod, welding rod or an old coat hangers straightened out have worked in a pinch.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

@sportster I just looked up witching water lines on google and a bunch of information and YouTube videos came up. I never really researched it, just learned itoff the knowledge of the old man.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

I guess I don't understand the issue. You terminated the line, so should have an idea of roughly where you cut. Or go to the last remaining head on that valve line and locate/branch from there.

Rig22 mentioned 811 and it can vary by state what they'll do. In WA they won't set foot on your property; they mark city owned land only. So essentially they spray a single dot right where the sidewalk meets grass.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

metal coat hangers and witch it. some ppl can do it and some can't. i can find anything buried in the ground with just two coat hangers cut and held between my hands.

showed my irrigation guy when he came to install, he had no clue, for 20 some odd years he could of been using the trick lol


----------



## sportster (9 mo ago)

The PVC line was pulled up when they cut into my hill to make a road for the concrete truck to get around back. The path was about 10' wide and since the pvc was sticking out it was cut off on the other side of the road which is why I don't know exactly where it is.

They are no electrical lines going to that run as the valve was behind that point. I don't think 811 can find PVC but maybe i'm wrong? Same thing for the witching, can that be done on a pvc line with no water in it?

It might be simpler to just run a new line.


----------

